# De Rosa Protos



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

My two custom painted Protos


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

FRIST!

Also, the photos aren't showing up...


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

very nice rides. whats your home address?


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sunny San Diego Ca. Thanks


----------

